# What do you think about Jonny Greenwood's classical work?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Radiohead's Jonny Greenwood has done pretty interesting things with London Contemporary Orchestra. He made an album with the amazing composer Krzysztof Penderecki. He's really into Steve Reich's music. What do you think about his pieces?

Unfortunately, most of his work is not on Youtube. You can listen to it on Spotify though.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

The score for There will be Blood was really striking in the movie, but I never listened to it outside of that context. Music critic Alex Ross is very enthusiastic about Greenwood (and Radiohead in general).


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Mahlerian said:


> The score for There will be Blood was really striking in the movie, but I never listened to it outside of that context. Music critic Alex Ross is very enthusiastic about Greenwood (and Radiohead in general).


Yeah, There Will Be Blood was a great movie and the score was really amazing!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

What I've heard sounds like Penderecki pastiche. Certainly gets the job done as film music though.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Morimur said:


> What I've heard sounds like Penderecki pastiche. Certainly gets the job done as film music though.


Do you like Penderecki's music?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Morimur said:


> What I've heard sounds like Penderecki pastiche. Certainly gets the job done as film music though.


This was my reaction to the _There Were Be Blood_ soundtrack too - it got really effusive praise from movie reviewers who'd obviously never heard Penderecki before and thought Greenwood came up with those sounds.

Not a bad score though.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> The score for There will be Blood was really striking in the movie, but I never listened to it outside of that context. Music critic Alex Ross is very enthusiastic about Greenwood (and Radiohead in general).


Yeah, I remember thinking during some parts of the movie that the score was petty interesting. Usually, my brain either filters out film music or gets annoyed by the usual banality of film scoring but not in this movie.

But the part about the score I remember the most is the end of the movie, which was the 3rd movement of Brahms' violin concerto


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> Do you like Penderecki's music?


His earlier work, yes. But he isn't a favorite of mine.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> But the part about the score I remember the most is the end of the movie, which was the 3rd movement of Brahms' violin concerto


Well, that and the oil field fire scene, but me too.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Well, that and the oil field fire scene, but me too.


Was that the scene where Eli was walking to see Daniel to ask for his money? That's the music that stands out for me other than the end.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Jonny is self-taught. He studied music just for 3 weeks but then he had to quit music school because of Radiohead's tour. He continued studying by himself though.


----------



## BaDaBen (Sep 6, 2016)

A bit off topic, but much like Johnny Greenwood being known as a rock guy, Clint Mansell was the singer for the very-much-not-as-good-as-Radiohead Pop Will Eat Itself. Now that right there is an unexpected source of great composition...


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I was impressed with what I heard from _The Master_ recently. His orchestral arrangements on _A Moon Shaped Pool _ were brilliant.

One of my favourite parts from the There Will Be Blood soundtrack, with a gorgeous ondes Martenot part:


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Skilmarilion said:


> I was impressed with what I heard from _The Master_ recently. His orchestral arrangements on _A Moon Shaped Pool _ were brilliant.
> 
> One of my favourite parts from the There Will Be Blood soundtrack, with a gorgeous ondes Martenot part:


YES!!! AMSP strings were amazing!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

He fascinates me but still hasn't clicked for me. Yes, I also see the obvious Penderecki influences


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> [


I am going to use this one more often.


----------

